# Lugz/Pea Photos



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

It's been really nice out lately, so yesterday around sunset I broke out the camera. It's a heck of a lot easier to get Sweet Pea to pose BTW


































































































































.......I <3 these two


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh my gosh
i LOVE pea's eyes!!!!!!!!!
they remind me of belle's. belle always hides in pictures 

as usual, love me some lugzie.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

very cool dog bro! lugs is the sh!t


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

great shots of the dogs Jon!


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

beautiful dogs love the eyes , lugz a big boy


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Love that Lugz Mugz!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice Jon! That third picture makes lugz look so distinguished!


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Superb photos.
The dogs look fantastic.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

love that dog but you already know that =)


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i love lugz! he is such a pretty boy! sweat pea is very pretty to!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

you have buttifull dogs


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

cool dogs!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank's y'all! These two got presents in the mail yesterday...... SO hopefully we'll have some pics up of all that soon.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

they look great man thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking good :thumbsup: I remember seeing Lugz when he was a youngster, now he's looking serious. Why is Sweet Pea so damn serious? HAHHAHAA


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

give lugs some luv for me...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I gave him a high five for ya, man!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Great set of photos! Lugz has really come along nicely!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

awesome!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww LOVE me some Lugz and Sweet Pea, I love Pea's ears and Lugz face is soooo squishable


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

aWesOme photos of them 2 ....... thanks for sharing Jon


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice pics of two great looking dogs


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Awe shucks! Thanks guys! I liked these pix so much that I left em' natual, no editing at all, just let the camera and the sunlight do all the work.


----------



## fat snout (Nov 24, 2009)

They both look great! What nice a nice sheen they have to their coats. Daisy has her mom's face but with a shorter, wider muzzle. I'm glad to see Sweet Pea is doing good, I miss her.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Super shots of the fur~kids!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

handsome and beautiful as always man, did that white start to come out in sweat pea's coat later in life?

bams starting to get random patches of white that look just like that. the vet said it might be from scaring from playing rough but its coming in places that doesnt make since lol


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice pics beautiful dogs.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

you know I *love* miss pea <333


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

The black and white dog looks really bad a$$ LOL

I think the picture section is becoming my favorite because I get to see all these beautiful dogs.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Jon they look freaking awsome!!! I love Lugz those pictures are geat of him. I love the thrid one of Pea she looks so sad like she did something wrong. Poor girl.


----------

